# [SOLVED] I want some help with picking the right cooler



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey.
Im kinda looking for cooler or something that can go on ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 Gecube OC edition turbo III cuz on full best quality with no load at all its at 51c my whole rig is pretty cold my cpu at max on heavy load is at 33c on normal times its at 23c the only thing that is kinda hot is sys which is at 40c at normal so was thinking what to add to keep it cold my case is NZXT CS CS-NT-LEXA-BLR Lexa Blackline Steel Mid-Tower ATX/MATX/ a link to the case  http://www.avadirect.com/product_det....asp?PRID=9152

thank you in advance.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

those temps are ~normal.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

i know that but i want the extra in case i ever wana push my system to the max with my high performance needed games  was thinking that maybe it would be better so you really think its useless ?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

cooling always helps. arctic cooler pro 7 dropped me 5C on an overclocked e6750

edit: oh you're looking for gfx cooler. I think the duOrb is the best idea i've seen?


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

I got Zalman CNPS9500 LED http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=160


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

Well i thought you were looking fr CPU, it past my mind you want to cool a 3870. As i said, i believe the DuOrb is the only one i've seent hat appealed to me.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

Im sorry should have made it clearer   do you think itll install on a ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 Gecube OC edition turbo III http://gadgets.softpedia.com/gadget...eon-3870-X2-OC-edition-Graphic-Card-8046.html


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=196&products_id=24389 pretty good. there are others, like the HR-03 that you can look at


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*



forcifer said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=196&products_id=24389 pretty good. there are others, like the HR-03 that you can look at


Check the compatibility list it says HD-3870X2


PCI-E


Not Compatible

I need something compatible with an x2


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

o sorry i just saw 3870. oops my bad...there actually isnt an air cooler for it. only water cooling  you can double some of the smaller air coolers (as seen http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6928/hd3870x21da1fy6.jpg) but that leaves other parts uncooled that get very got (the thing the blue arrow is pointing to gets to 100C+ without direct contact) up to you then...


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: I want some help with picking the right cooler*

Okay thank you... you can state that the thread is solved thank you for your help.


----------

